# Suche folgende Buchsen / Stecker Typ Hersteller Quelle



## Anaconda55 (17 November 2008)

Hallo.

Ich suche die Bezeichnung den Typ und Hersteller folgendes Steckers/Buchsen etc.

Ist euch dieser bekannt und kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Cerberus (17 November 2008)

Die sehen für mich nach ganz normalen 4-poligen M12-Steckern bzw. -Buchsen aus. Such doch mal bei Reichelt nach ELST 4012 und ELKA 4012.


----------



## Steve81 (17 November 2008)

Der Hersteller könnte TycoElectronics/AMP sein. Von denen wirst du sie aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht direkt beziehen können.
Der Überbegriff ist CPC-Stecker/Buchse.
Beziehen könntest du sie über mercateo .


----------



## Anaconda55 (17 November 2008)

Danke euch!

Habe diese bei http://www.eibmarkt.com gefunden!
Hersteller ist Hirschmann

CA 3 LD
CA 3 GD
CA 3 LS
CA 3 GS


----------



## marcengbarth (17 November 2008)

Sieht nach Hirschmann aus... Gibts bei Conrad.

Edit: Sorry, hab den vorigen Post überlesen.


----------



## Boxy (18 November 2008)

Lumberg oder Murr?


----------

